

Ask HN: Is there a Hispanic/Latin girls that code site/organization? - deadfall

My girlfriend is of Mexican descent and is searching for a Hispanic&#x2F;Latin girls that code site or organization. Are there any sites like blackgirlscode.com encouraging girls of color to code and a girlswhocode.com encouraging girls to get into it. She is thinking that this is a demographic that is grossly underrepresented in the field.
======
lotin
I hope these '* can code' type organizations don't become an industry in and
of themselves. I visited a website for one such group and saw they're actually
competing with each other for funding and prizes.

I'm afraid it might end up creating an atmosphere where girls feel like they
can't learn programming by their own initiative and have to pay to attend a
workshop targeting their very specific demographic. I don't think Asian
American girls need to be taught programming any different from Black girls.

------
orangethirty
I think there is a group composed of Hispanic Pyladies. Not sure if its
active. Go to their site (pyladies site) and check.

------
wturner
Email this person: [http://rckbt.me/contact/](http://rckbt.me/contact/)

